# دورة في تكرير النفط الدرس الرابع ...



## مهندس المحبة (9 يوليو 2009)

أقدم لكم أخوتي الكرام الدرس الرابع في الدورات الصيفية في دورة تكرير النفط وأرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ....

الملف في المرفقات ...

أنتظروا التكملة في الدروس القادمة وأي أقتراح أرجو أرساله في رسالة خاصة مع التقدير ...​


----------



## وضاحة (11 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
والى الامام دوما


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

منورة أختي الفاضلة .......


----------



## REACTOR (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المجهود المبذول لكن لو امكن وجود الملف على هيئة pdf او نسخة الورد الاقدم 2003 *doc


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2009)

تدلل أخي العزيز وهذا الملف نسخة الورد الاقدم 2003


----------



## REACTOR (11 يوليو 2009)

لو ما اتدللناش على المشرف حنتدلل على مين يعني 

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ميس الحلوة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدورة الممتازة وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس المحبة (14 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنورة الموضوع ......


----------



## ferhati (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته
انا مهندس في تكرير البترول ولم يتسنى لي فتح هذه الدروس ساعدوني بارك الله فيكم
واشكركم جزيل الشكر على هذه المواضيع و افيدونا في هذا المجال بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 يوليو 2009)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز وإن شاء الله تستفاد بوجودك معانا في ملتقى المهندسين العرب
أما بخصوص فتح الدروس يجب منك تنصيب برنامج فتح ضغط الملفات وبعدها تنصيب برنامج الوورد وهو برنامج من برامج الأوفس ومن الله التوفيق وأي سؤال عن طريقة الفتح أنا حاضر للمساعدة ...


----------



## جمال الليبى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك أخى الكريم على هذا العرض المفيد و الطيب :85::20:
مزيدا من الابداع والتألق
مشكووووور:75:


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا على المرور ومنور الموضوع .................


----------



## Ahmed Mousa Mahmod (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وفى أهلك ان شاء الله


----------



## اهم اهم (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على هذه الدروس المفيدة


----------



## ميوتا (3 أغسطس 2010)

تسلمين وبارك الله فيكي والله ايوفقك في خدمة الامة


----------



## muhannadalali (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك و نأمل المزيد


----------



## محمد عزيزية (23 أبريل 2011)

انا شديد الامتنان لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خير جزاء*


----------



## محمد محمود خليل. (24 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## المحفوظى (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى على هدا المجهود الرائع


----------

